# A brief history of shed.....my version



## SquareCircle (2 Jan 2006)

Apologies in advance if I don't get this right and its too long or something, its my first time of tying to upload images, so i am still learning. I thought I'd do a little tour of my shed, especially since it it'll all be gone within a couple of weeks when we move house.

Story kind'a goes like this.

1998 - New house. Back garden definitely needs taming.










Having a shed at the end seemed like a good idea at the time. 








And after much back breaking work with a pick and shovel.








Saturday morning, enlisted the local concrete gang with the promise of a fry up after a little light work. Placed 3 cube. The concrete truck couldn't get closer than 200ft to the workface.










Even SWMBO learnt some new skills









At some point, another bloke came and gave me a hand with the walls. Actually he did the fancy stuff with string lines and mortar. I just played the pack horse and had to carry all the bricks and blocks from the drop off point i.e 200ft away.








Roll forward two or so years and our first child's almost walking. Allow some major back breaking work digging up the garden, plus a wee decking project. Plus a couple of dozenlost photographs. Garden's looking a bit tamer, shed' at the bottom is looking almost finished on the outside.








And a few months later...








Oh yes...the shed. Sorry, I lost all the progress photo's putting together the inside. However after Child No 2 came along,and another few years of moving things around, then dry lining, insulating, painting, flooring, heating........it kinda looks like this. Now just in time to move house.














Hindsight is a wonderfull thing. When I was digging the foundations, 3.5m seemed prety wide for a shed..........that was obviously before discovering the joys of making sawdust. Look forward to the next shed project. I think I've learnt a lot from this one.








Routers and other routing bits and jigs. Leigh D4 is great. Only thing worth saying about the Trend M&T is ‘better save pennies for a long, long time, then get a Leigh FMT’. The Milwaukee fixed based router is a different prospect all together. US spec, but runs without problem on UK 110V. Excellent router; however the lack of NRV safety switch makes it an accident waiting to happen








Router table is my own design. Not quite finished, Tools / cutter storage drawers pending. Table houses a Makita 3612C (8/10) with router raiser (6/10) + xtreme xtension (9/10). I like the Makita, but hope it blows up when I can afford a Triton. Incra LS25 (10/10) is impressively accurate and repeatability. Table needs a bigger workshop 








First ever dust extractor (Axminster WV100). recently boxed it and now used predominantly for power tools and cleaning up. Future development (maybe next decade) is to modify electrics for automatic switching.
Think that the Festool circular saw is amazing especially compared to the B&D entry level C Saw that it replaced. The lamello isn't too bad either.








Workbench area, do dahs every where. Never seem to have enough clamps. Proper workbench is one of the first projects after building new workshop.








Machine area. After years of trial and error, settled on this layout which seems to work well. Machines only get moved for the largest pieces, and the switch for the dust extractor / blast gates never more than a couple of paces away. Cheap B&Q laminate floor is great for sliding machines into position
TS 2000. Good S/H buy. And great for a small space. Works even better once you get rid of the daft base and makea cabinet that can store the extensions and the slide carriage when they are off the saw. On balance, I still prefer using a home made cutting sledge for a lot of operations. Plan to upgrade to something dado capable + cast iron when budget allows and i have bit more space. 














HMS 260 P/T. Ex Aragorn. Even more pleased with it once I sorted the storage for fence and table when using in thickness mode. Care is required when planing as the jointer fence is easily deflected out of square. One of Scheppach’s poorer details. Can't fault machine in thickness mode.








Current WIP - Ash / Ash veneer bespoke cabinets for small bedroom. Almost finished the doors when somebody came along along and bought the house. Murphy’s law says that it’ll have to be canibalised before it fits anywhere in new house. Mercifully, I hadn’t glued up the door frames.








Birthday pressies; arrived just in time for Xmas.    Unfortunately it'll be another month or two before these get used in anger. Still, sure you'll agree they're great subjects for still life.....


----------



## Matt1245 (2 Jan 2006)

Hmmmm, sounds great, but i'm not getting the pictures.

Is it just me?

Matt.


----------



## Waka (2 Jan 2006)

Not getting the pic's either


----------



## dedee (2 Jan 2006)

I only get the 2nd image


Andy


----------



## PowerTool (2 Jan 2006)

I'm winning - I got 5 pictures to open!! :lol: 

And the ones that did make it look like a fantastic workshop (but ever so clean..) - shame you have to leave it behind  

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (2 Jan 2006)

By right-clicking on the image,going to "properties",then cut-and-paste the URL,I've now got 11 of them to open - but some of them come up with a "forbidden" error,as if some of the pictures are not shared/public.

Andrew


----------



## SquareCircle (2 Jan 2006)

Sorry folks.
Created the message last night using images uploaded to the imagestation website. It all seemed to preview so well, and everything is in the public directory. Logging on directly this morning, there seemed to be problems viewing some of the pages. The imagestation website perhaps?
Have threrefore spent the rest of the morning figuring out how to build my own website; and finally managed to upload the photographs, so i'll edit the original post and change the links (wish me luck)

SC


----------



## humanfish (2 Jan 2006)

i've got all the pics
great post, always interesting to see these kinds of things  . 
The garden looks great =D>
well done
b_h


----------



## dedee (2 Jan 2006)

I've got all the pics but they are huge! Any chance you could resize them?

Workshop and garden looks fantastic.


Andy


----------



## Gary H (2 Jan 2006)

Superb SC. 

The stuff dreams are made of!!! :mrgreen: 

Very nice job all round.

Gary


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Jan 2006)

SC,
It looks really great - many congratulations. 

Please do summat about your picture sizes though, they are way too big at present - see here https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 8380#18380


----------



## Philly (2 Jan 2006)

Wonderful SC! =D> 
Very jealous-would love to build my "ultimate workshop". What a great idea for a TV show, eh? :lol: 
Keep up the excellent gloatage,
Philly


----------



## SquareCircle (2 Jan 2006)

Apologies for the large photo's. I'm learning website stuff fast. Should be a bit more manageable now.
And many thanks for the kind words. Very pleased with the way that the shed turned out; width excepted. Looking forward to constructing the next one, and then getting back to other projects.

regards

SC


----------



## Gill (2 Jan 2006)

Thanks for shrinking the piccies SC  . Now I can see your lovely, well-equipped workshop. There's a distinct absence of dust... in fact, your workshop is tidier than my house!

Gill


----------



## frank (2 Jan 2006)

sc i got all the pics except for the one still life was it a pic of some flowers in a vase :lol: :lol: :lol:  
very nice shed can you not take it with you :wink: 

frank


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Jan 2006)

SC,
Thanks for sorting the pix - one can enjoy the show now - and what a show! Fantastic result and no doubt a fantastic amount of work. You can be jolly proud of it!


----------



## Adam (3 Jan 2006)

Wonderful workshop!

Adam


----------



## tombo (3 Jan 2006)

I realy enjoy looking at other people workshops specialy when they are as nice as yours is, not jealous at all :^o


----------



## LyNx (3 Jan 2006)

I don't like it at all, especially with all that shiny blue/yellow equipment about


----------



## syntec4 (3 Jan 2006)

:shock: 
Thats stunning! 
Hope mine turns out that well. Although its unlikely  You have plaster coving in you're workshop - I have Cow C*^p (At the moment) 

You have some really nice gear in there too. Do you have enough clamps :tongue9: 

I would be happy to store some for you whilst you get sorted out with the new house etc. 
Lee. :wink:


----------



## SquareCircle (3 Jan 2006)

Putting the post together was another opportunity to review where it had all started from. I am pleased in a nice kinda way with the eventual result. Picking up on some of the earlier comments:
Had a whole lot of materials left over from doing the internals of the house. :wink: Obvious to see where it wound up. Actually the additional material cost to finish the internals is not very significant if you do the work yourself. Just takes time. The only thing I bought in was the laminate floor from B&Q which they has on special and worked out at less than £4.50 per sq m laid. At the time, that was by a country mile the cheapest thing I could find to cover the floor, with the added benefit that it cleans very easily and machines get repositioned with ease. Have also found it to be reasonably durable. The downside is trying to use hand planes etc. You slide around too.
Obviously the shed was ‘cleaned up' for the photo’s. However would like to think that it doesn’t get very dirty; or at least not from dust and chips. I have invested a lot of effort in making sure that the majority of this particular nuisance gets picked up at source / filtered out of the air. IMHO, you got to be careless of just plain darned unlucky to loose a finger on the TS or router etc. But sure as the grass is green, continuous exposure to dust, especially at the concentrations that can be run up in a hobby shop will eventually kill you (or at least seriously screw up your health). This is why even more efficient dust extraction is one of the biggest issues in any plans for a new workshop.

And Lee

You can never have enough clamps. that together with work space.

regards all

SC


----------

